# Hull - Does it have jobs and or electricity / running water



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 28, 2011)

There is the possibility of a move up to Deepest Darkest Yorkshire in my near future. Just how backward a place is it and what sort of Jobs are there for C# developers/consultants or SharePoint Gurus in training?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 28, 2011)

Hull's in yorkshire?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 28, 2011)

East Riding of Yorkshire apparently, although I should know better than to quote Wikipedia.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 28, 2011)

Even Yorkies don't want it. Ask longdog, he's from there. I'm the other side of the bridge.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 28, 2011)

Lots of work for TV licence inspectors there, apparently.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 28, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> what sort of Jobs are there for C# developers/consultants or SharePoint Gurus in training?



They'd either be worshipped as stange new gods, or skinned alive by the Hull clanschief at an East Riding Yorkshire folkmoot, their still warm pelts offered to the sun and their entrails casseroled for a woad-smeared delegation from Lancashire.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 28, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> They'd either be worshipped as stange new gods, or skinned alive by the Hull clanschief at an East Riding Yorkshire folkmoot, their still warm pelts offered to the sun and their entrails casseroled for a woad-smeared delegation from Lancashire.


 
So yes but it's temporary stuff then.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 28, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Lots of work for TV licence inspectors there, apparently.


 
If i do end up there i'm going to work out where Doggy lives and start printing my own notices just for him...


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 28, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> There is the possibility of a move up to Deepest Darkest Yorkshire in my near future. Just how backward a place is it and what sort of Jobs are there for C# developers/consultants or SharePoint Gurus in training?


I have no sympathy for MicroSoft whores. You deserve Hull.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 28, 2011)

I was just going to say that skinning alive sounds quite generous for a "SharePoint guru". A C# developer could possibly be re-educated before the rot set in.


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2011)

It smells funny.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 28, 2011)

I tried Java once, i felt cheap and dirty.


----------



## cypher79 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, we even have the internet.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 29, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with Hull that couldn't easily be fixed by removing the vast majority of the people, and demolishing almost the entire city.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 29, 2011)

Is Cotteringham part of the place that is best approached with a bulldozer and mace-filled supersoaker?


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 29, 2011)

Plenty of nice places around Hull. It's the city itself that I'm not keen on.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 29, 2011)

Hull is OK-ish. But live in west Hull, not East, I do not like East Hull, it has nothing to recommend it,


----------



## mozzy (Apr 29, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Hull is OK-ish. But live in west Hull, not East, I do not like East Hull, it has nothing to recommend it,


 
Agreed! East Hull is shite!

Hull is not as bad as everyone makes out and it is cheap. I guess it depends your reasons for moving here for. For example, if you want to move to a really posh city, well then you will hate Hull. However, if you want to live in an okish city and save a bit of dosh, then it is not too bad. The countryside outside of Hull is nice as it is close to the Wolds and North York Moors. Lincolnshire is quite nice too, and that's not too far away either. The city centre is quite nice in the Old Town - there are some good cheap CAMRA pubs! 

As for your line of work, I can't comment as I havn't a clue what you do i'm afraid. I guess the thing to do is come up and have a look and see for yourself - good luck!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 29, 2011)

My other half has an excellent job offer up there working for the NHS. I'm a programer (developer specialising in bespoke C#/SQL/ASP applications, now moving into SharePoint) and a bit of searching says there's a couple of jobs I could go for popping up around there.


----------



## aqua (Apr 29, 2011)

Hull is a brilliant city


----------



## dessiato (Apr 29, 2011)

aqua said:


> Hull is a brilliant city


 
Compared to...?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 29, 2011)

Some parts of Mordor are really quite pretty. And the council tax is very low.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Compared to...?



Juarez.


----------



## aqua (Apr 30, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Some parts of Mordor are really quite pretty. And the council tax is very low.




I'm biased as I was born there but it's a great city, sure there are places that have better x, y or z but I'd happily move back there


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## MoBlo (May 5, 2011)

I do know it is the only city that is not connected to the BT network...

I will be moving there this July/August because I have a scholarship to study at uni there for a year. We're looking for a place to live in West/North Hull. 

Since I am a mature student I am looking for a more 'mature' job next to my studies instead of working at a pub or restaurant... does anyone have any idea what is the best place to look for jobs in Hull in my situation?


----------



## kained&able (May 5, 2011)

satan's job centre Hull


----------



## hammerntongues (May 5, 2011)

I lived and work around Hull for 5 years , well worked Hull lived Beverley . A much maligned City I had a great time up there . From a personal point of view we lived on the outskirts of Hull for the first year but never really settled in until we moved to Beverley which is beautiful and only 20 mins drive from Hull. Got all the nightlife of a university town but minutes way from The wolds . I always found Hull to be a very welcoming place even to a southern wanker . I did have to dress up as a pearly king for my leaving do though which was a bit shit.


----------



## MoBlo (May 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> satan's job centre Hull


 
wow, you almost fooled me...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 5, 2011)

I am being persuaded, slowly but surely. The only downside so far is that i'm probably going to have to go to York or Leeds for work, Hull doesn't seem to have much in my line.


----------



## Spion (May 6, 2011)

Hull is like England's Vladivostok - out on a limb, end of the line, a bit bleak/odd, etc. I say that as an occasional visitor rather than a resident, however


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

It no longer has a Liberal Democrat council and for that I salute it


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 6, 2011)

My main feelings on Hull. The Deep is amazing. I'd go every week. There are lots of shops and a good cinema. The accent is _ghastly._ Compared to where I live it's New York of the 2050s.


----------



## aqua (May 6, 2011)

the accent is special isn't it   I don't have it thank god


----------



## cypher79 (May 9, 2011)

As long as you avoid Hull's various council estates, you should be ok.


----------



## fractionMan (May 9, 2011)

kained&able said:


> satan's job centre Hull


 
I clicked that


----------



## fractionMan (May 9, 2011)

tbh, if you like sharepoint you'll probably like hull.


----------



## Manter (May 9, 2011)

Hull is an unusual place.  one of the most corrupt and incompetent councils in Britain- I worked on an assessment of them and when we presented it the commissioners didn't believe us as it was 'too extreme'.  That said, some nice bars, very friendly, you can get a fabulous riverside apartment for less than a parking space in London... Beverly is lovely, Hedon is great, (though both technically not in Hull thus explaining their places on the deprivation rankings- I could be very geeky about how you define the boundaries of a city and how badly the Riding has behaved but I'll spare you.  The train connections are good so a commute to Leeds wouldn't be that bad.  Accent is dreadful.  They have great potato cakes to go with their fish and chips, and for that matter great fish and chips...  (oh- and no BT as Kingston telecom set themselves up and bought out the infrastructure, was the plan for all areas of the UK to do somthing similar, but most of us got BT.  KT are actually very good, reasonable prices, and much better customer service than elsewhere.  even if it is in a terrible accent)


----------



## paolo (May 9, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> tbh, if you like sharepoint you'll probably like hull.



A sentence that keeps on giving.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 9, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> tbh, if you like sharepoint you'll probably like hull.


 
Today I spent 4 hours on the phone to Dublin after they ballsed up the most simple instructions and brought down their Search Engine. Today I do not like SharePoint.


----------



## tufty79 (May 9, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I am being persuaded, slowly but surely. The only downside so far is that i'm probably going to have to go to York or Leeds for work, Hull doesn't seem to have much in my line.


 nothing wrong with leeds 
why not move there and your other half could commute to hull?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 9, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> nothing wrong with leeds
> why not move there and your other half could commute to hull?


I need about 2 hours less sleep a night than she does. Normally this is a plus point but the commuting thing does make more sense for me.


----------



## seeformiles (May 10, 2011)

Hull has a wonderful street named  "Land of Green Ginger" featuring the world's smallest window. If that's not a reason to move there then I don't know what is?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 10, 2011)

aqua said:


> the accent...  I don't have it


----------



## aqua (May 10, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>


seriously I don't  you've never heard someone with a full accent


----------



## ericjarvis (May 11, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I need about 2 hours less sleep a night than she does. Normally this is a plus point but the commuting thing does make more sense for me.


 
How about just over the bridge?


----------



## mozzy (May 11, 2011)

aqua said:


> seriously I don't  you've never heard someone with a full accent


 
You sound nowt like Roadie, Dovy and Longdog then?  Hmmm....! I bet you do our lass - i've been 'ere too long now cause i know i sound like it too!


----------



## purves grundy (May 11, 2011)

There's always my hometown of Grimsby if you find yourself disillusioned with Hull. Just across the Humber Bridge and on a bit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 11, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> There's always my hometown of Grimsby if you find yourself disillusioned with Hull. Just across the Humber Bridge and on a bit.



Ignore this man. You'll be eaten, except for your head, which will be put in the giant fishing net they have for non-Grimbarians, which they can _smell_. (I have to go back every few months to renew my scent to make it safe for when I have to go back.)


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 11, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> How about just over the bridge?


 
There's a bridge? Where does that go?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 11, 2011)




----------



## hammerntongues (May 11, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> There's a bridge? Where does that go?


 
No one knows , when people go over they don`t come back..........................


----------



## ericjarvis (May 11, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> There's a bridge? Where does that go?


 
To civilisation...

... or Grimsby, depending on whether you turn right or left on the other side.


----------



## ericjarvis (May 11, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> No one knows , when people go over they don`t come back..........................


 
Who would go back to Hull when they've sampled the delights of, well, pretty much anywhere else on the planet other than Goole and Grimsby?


----------



## purves grundy (May 11, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Ignore this man. You'll be eaten, except for your head, which will be put in the giant fishing net they have for non-Grimbarians, which they can _smell_. (I have to go back every few months to renew my scent to make it safe for when I have to go back.)


 
Foiled


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 24, 2011)

A mate of mine from work said that Hull was the most depressing place he'd ever seen. Only slightly worse than Port Talbot and that he was so relieved to be back in Preston afterwards.

Damned with damning damning I think


----------



## partsbg (Jul 22, 2011)

If you have the right skill set, and the right price, there are always jobs, everywhere. Of course, sometimes the right price means working for free for at least a while. As for the rest- why not give their local municipality a call and find out?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2011)

Hull is better than Leeds.

But then bowel cancer is better than Leeds so that's not saying much.


----------



## newme (Jul 22, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> A mate of mine from work said that Hull was the most depressing place he'd ever seen. Only slightly worse than Port Talbot and that he was so relieved to be back in Preston afterwards.
> 
> Damned with damning damning I think


 
Worse than Port Talbot? Fucking hell.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2011)

I suppose since I'm posting again I'd best leap in with the obligatory defence of the city...

When people sound off about Hull being dull/depressing/horrible in various ways, I do find myself wondering how much time they've spent there.  Hull doesn't turn a good face to the visitor: the first thing you see coming out of the station is Ferensway which, for all the recent improvements, isn't the prettiest street in the country.  Blame the Luftwaffe and then ham-fisted town planners in the 50s for that.  Moreover, there's no getting away from the fact that Hull has more than its share of problems, most of them stemming from the fact that it's one of the UK's poorest cities.   It was also badly hit in the recession, since so much of its economy is based on manufacturing, and unemployment rates are very high.  It doesn't help that much of its middle class lives either in nearby Beverley (which is lovely), or in the western villages - Cottingham, Anlaby, Willerby and so on - which join straight onto the city and are in effect suburbs, but aren't technically part of it.  That tend to skew the statistics on schools, crime and the like.

But - and it's a big but - a lot of people I've known who've spent a bit of time in the city have really got to like it.  I was a bit unsure about it too, but I came to love it in the six years I lived there.  It's worth getting to know.  Parts of it are beautiful, the people are lovely, there's a fair amount to do for a city of its size, and it's a great night out.  It's also extremely cheap.

Economically it should start to pick up as well, as Siemens start work later this year on converting the Alexandra Dock and surrounding area into a factory and support base for three offshore wind farms.  Landing that was a huge deal for the city, and in its wake a few other green energy firms have announced plans to build facilities there.  It's what Hull hasn't had for a long time - a good foothold in a definite growth industry.  Similar developments are in hand on the south bank of the Humber as well. 

Much as I've felt more settled in London recently, if the opportunity to move back to Hull came up I'd very probably take it.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 22, 2011)

*Economically it should start to pick up as well, as Siemens start work later this year on converting the Alexandra Dock and surrounding area into a factory and support base for three offshore wind farms. Landing that was a huge deal for the city, and in its wake a few other green energy firms have announced plans to build facilities there. It's what Hull hasn't had for a long time - a good foothold in a definite growth industry. Similar developments are in hand on the south bank of the Humber as well. 
*

I am afraid to say that that is very unlikely to get past the planning stages , I know Alex Dock well and many people who work on them as well as the neighbouring King George dock and have seen the plans proposed . Political flannel it appears . The area desperately needs some employment opportunities . The access along Hedon Road is too limited and the plans involve filling in part of Alex Dock which is not viable. I was there last month , I store material on Alex which is part of the site that has been earmarked


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2011)

hammerntongues said:


> I am afraid to say that that is very unlikely to get past the planning stages , I know Alex Dock well and many people who work on them as well as the neighbouring King George dock and have seen the plans proposed . Political flannel it appears . The area desperately needs some employment opportunities . The access along Hedon Road is too limited and the plans involve filling in part of Alex Dock which is not viable. I was there last month , I store material on Alex which is part of the site that has been earmarked


 
Have you a source for this?  Everything I'm hearing suggests otherwise, and although Hedon Road (and more to the point Castle Street!) is a problem and filling in part of the dock a big job, both of these were well known at the time Hull submitted its bid, and unless Siemens are monumentally incompetent I can't believe they weren't factored in when the decision to place the plant in Hull was made.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jul 22, 2011)

Only from people who work the dock and have seen the plans . I store oil in a tank farm right on Alex Dock , the owners of the tanks have assured me that the project will not go ahead . They have a long lease on the tanks and would have to be relocated , something that they say just will not happen . I take them at face value and  I really hope they are wrong but they do know their way around the area . It is a vast area to fill , you cant begin to imagine the amount of time and fill it would take . There is no adequate road access , everything would need to come in by ship . 

I hope I am wrong .

edited to add


I only  have just read some of the more recent reports coming out in the local press and from Siemens themselves and it does seem like its full steam ahead , lets hope for Hulls sake that its a goer .


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm, that's interesting - we'll have to see how things develop.  I do know a few people in the university who are involved one way or another and they all seem pretty upbeat about it.  However, I must admit I'll be happier - as will a lot of people in Hull I suppose - when a binding contract is signed.  The Yorkshire Post suggested recently that that's imminent, so let's hope they're right.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 27, 2011)

FWIW it looks like i'm definitely on the way up there but until December. I've been recommended "The Avenues" and Cottingham has been mentioned.

My skillset is awesome but it's either mid/large company IT department or consultancy based working for mid/large companies. On that front I recon i'm going to have to commute or diversify a bit.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 29, 2011)

Were I to move back to Hull, I'd be looking for a place in the Avenues.  It's a pleasant part of the city, only a mile or so from the centre, and the houses, especially at the northern end of Prince's Avenue, are beautiful.  Prince's Ave itself has gone downmarket - and downhill - a bit in recent years, though.  

Beverley Road might be worth a look.  The town end is a bit run down and rough (although tbf I used to walk up there at all hours of the day and night and never felt unsafe) and the stretch between Queen's Road and Cottingham Road is very studenty.  Just north of that, however, there are some really good bits - Wellesley Ave, Heathcote Street and the like.  I lived in that area and really liked it.  It's on a main bus route into town, close to the university and the Avenues, and it's nice and quiet.  

Cottingham is nice, as are the other west Hull villages, but too far out for me.  You can live so cheaply in central Hull that I don't really see the point of living out in the suburbs. Indeed, if you want to live right in the centre - and I'd certainly consider it if I were to move back - you can find nice flats in the Old Town for very reasonable prices.

I'm off to Hull next weekend, for the first time in six months, and I'm well looking forward to it.   It's always a pleasure to see the old city again.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of the houses in The Avenues are stunning...


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.themanufacturer.com/uk/content/12508/MP_relays_fears_over_Siemens'_Hull_contract

It doesnt look so promising at the moment but could just be the general state of the economy .


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 23, 2011)

I saw that on the BBC the other day.  Very worrying.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 27, 2011)

900 jobs to go at BAE Brough

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-15075180

Another blow to the region's economy.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2011)

Hull clamper convicted of race-crime:

http://www.thisishullandeastriding....ape-victim-s/story-13645756-detail/story.html


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 26, 2011)

pogofish said:


> Hull clamper convicted of race-crime:
> 
> http://www.thisishullandeastriding....ape-victim-s/story-13645756-detail/story.html



Vacancy for clamper?  I'm there!


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> If i do end up there i'm going to work out where Doggy lives and start printing my own notices just for him...


Sit outside his house wearing a shellsuit.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems ok so far...


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

have you met up with doggy for a beer yet?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2012)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Seems ok so far...



Go to Spiders nightclub. You'll get involved in some weird local sex parties.


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Go to Spiders nightclub. You'll get involved in some weird local sex parties.


that's not my experience of spiders, there I just used to get SO drunk I couldn't remember going home - seems I missed out


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 31, 2012)

aqua said:


> have you met up with doggy for a beer yet?


Not yet, that and Spiders are experiences i'm yet to have. I'd probably be just as happy if neither involved weird sex parties to be honest.


----------



## aqua (Jan 31, 2012)

Spiders = cocktails to me, never been sober enough to consider anything else


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 31, 2012)

aqua said:


> Spiders = cocktails to me, never been sober enough to consider anything else



On the other hand ... "Fuck off, but thanks for trying!"


----------



## aqua (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah but that wasn't a party as such  And I was after you too


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## aqua (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 28, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> http://www.themanufacturer.com/uk/content/12508/MP_relays_fears_over_Siemens'_Hull_contract
> 
> It doesnt look so promising at the moment but could just be the general state of the economy .


 

Just been talking to some colleagues up in Hull and it seems that the Siemens deal is going ahead after all but at a reduced level , whatever , it should be good for employment in the area


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 28, 2012)

hammerntongues said:


> Just been talking to some colleagues up in Hull and it seems that the Siemens deal is going ahead after all but at a reduced level , whatever , it should be good for employment in the area


 
That's good news. I've been watching fairly anxiously for news ever since the planning applications were submitted, especially in view of a conversation I had with someone at the university (evidently better informed than my previous contact!) who suggested the Council had 'massively oversold' the Alexandra Dock's advantages, but it's all been rather quiet. I was struck by Siemens' comment quoted in yesterday's _Guardian _that although the ConDems' lack of enthusiasm for renewables - which has led to a few other schemes being cancelled - is an issue they're keen to press ahead. glad to hear it's going ahead, even at a reduced level. If there's anywhere that needs the jobs atm, Hull's it, especially in view of BAe's near-closure of the Brough site and yesterday's news that the Comet call centre is under threat.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 29, 2012)

one of the biggest costs was going to be the filling in of Alex Dock , not only was it going to be prohibitively expensive but it involved moving existing tank installations ( the people I am close to ) at a huge expense . Apparently a compromise is close to being agreed whereby Siemens only take over the half of the dock that is not currently being used . All subject to change of course but seems hopeful.


----------



## Roadkill (May 10, 2012)

At last, a bit of good news: Green Port Hull given the green light. 

I'll be happier when Siemens sign off on the decision to commit the cash, though.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 15, 2012)

Not official but am hearing from friends on the dock that Siemens deal is close to being cancelled which is very bad news indeed for the area .


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 20, 2012)

Siemens have said they’re delaying a final decision until early next year, although that’s not to say it couldn’t come sooner.

The local planning issues are pretty much resolved and the main sticking point is the government's inability to formulate a coherent energy policy and restrain morons like John Hayes and the Chancellor. Siemens was one of several major renewables firms who signed that open letter a few weeks back saying that the government’s mixed messages on renewable energy has created uncertainty enough to put major investment plans in doubt. A couple of biomass schemes in Lincolnshire have been cancelled since then, although another one in Hull is apparently to go ahead, or so it was reported last week, and today’s news about the wind turbine plant in Scotland might also be a sign that the problem isn’t terminal. I see the Yorkshire Post are spinning that as a blow for the Humber, but as far as I know there was never any suggestion it would be built here. The energy bill – when published – should clear some of the confusion for better or for worse.

On the credit side, the Humber Local Enterprise Partnership has been given a big wad of cash to help close the deal, and senior politicians from the PM downwards have been making positive noises about the project. Whether that’s enough to offset Osborne and his minions’ poisonous anti-renewables antics is doubtful, though.

There’s a lot of cynicism in Hull about the whole thing – in probably the UK’s most cynical city anyway – and quite a lot of people never really believed it would happen from the off. I’d hate to see them proved right. More importantly, we really need the Siemens deal. Unemployment in the city is way above the national average, and although I’ve had the sense that things have improved a bit recently, with more property changing hands round my way and several places that have stood empty for a while being refurbished and reopened, all the major headlines about the local economy are bad. Seven Seas is closing by 2015, the Comet centre is almost certainly for the chop now the firm’s in administration, a big factory in Barton on Humber is shutting (despite the fact that its owners took a big wad of government money to build the damn thing only 30 years ago!), several other major industrial employers are shedding staff and the city council has to lose another 240 people next year. Times are pretty grim. The Siemens deal could change that profoundly. It’s what Hull hasn’t had for decades: a foothold in a growth industry. It’s a huge project in its own right, and would very probably help to attract more firms in the sector to the city and the region.

Tbh I’m seriously worried, and also bloody furious with the government. Even if you’ve your head jammed sufficiently firmly in the sand to ignore all of the evidence about climate change, renewable energy makes huge sense in terms of energy security and offsetting inevitable future rises in the price of fossil fuels. Moreover, the ‘green economy’ is one of the few bits of the economy that’s actually growing and generating jobs and major investments at the moment, and in parts of the country that badly need it. The sheer stupidity of the Tory right in putting all of that in jeopardy beggars belief.

No amount of cajolery...


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 25, 2014)

At long, long last the waiting is over - Green Port Hull to go ahead!


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 25, 2014)

That`s great news for Hull , timing could be great for this development , something to build on .


----------



## Manter (Mar 25, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> At long, long last the waiting is over - Green Port Hull to go ahead!


Good news for the city


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 25, 2014)

Great, great news for the city, really happy to see this.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 25, 2014)

Rumour has it that another big announcement might be made today by CS Wind, about yet another manufacturing facility to open in Hull.  If true the whole 'Energy Estuary' thing is taking off before our eyes.

The only bad thing about all of this is that that Cameron is coming here to claim credit, even though all of the work has been done locally and his government's complete inability to form a coherent energy policy and chuntering about 'green crap' is what has held the project up for so long.  I hope he chokes on his own hypocrisy.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Rumour has it that another big announcement might be made today by CS Wind, about yet another manufacturing facility to open in Hull.  If true the whole 'Energy Estuary' thing is taking off before our eyes.
> 
> The only bad thing about all of this is that that Cameron is coming here to claim credit, even though all of the work has been done locally and his government's complete inability to form a coherent energy policy and chuntering about 'green crap' is what has held the project up for so long.  I hope he chokes on his own hypocrisy.


Ed Davy was talking about this on BBC Breakfast this morning - I got the impression it was a done deal - but given this Government's form - I doubt that.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 25, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Ed Davy was talking about this on BBC Breakfast this morning - I got the impression it was a done deal - but given this Government's form - I doubt that.



It is a done deal now, but it's way overdue.  The initial MoU was signed in January 2011 and they did plan to start building last year, but thanks to the government it's taken until now to get a final contract signed.

I've just had a break from work and been for a coffee down on Princes Avenue with longdog.  Whilst there I was accosted by a roving reporter from BBC Look North looking for reactions to the news.  Bet they don't broadcast mine, since I laid into Cameron and said that all the credit should go to Associated British Ports and Hull City Council!


----------



## Belushi (Mar 25, 2014)

Well done Hull, great news for the city and for the country as a whole.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> It is a done deal now, but it's way overdue.  The initial MoU was signed in January 2011 and they did plan to start building last year, but thanks to the government it's taken until now to get a final contract signed.
> 
> I've just had a break from work and been for a coffee down on Princes Avenue with longdog.  Whilst there I was accosted by a roving reporter from BBC Look North looking for reactions to the news.  Bet they don't broadcast mine, since I laid into Cameron and said that all the credit should go to Associated British Ports and Hull City Council!


 damn agitators   *splutters over g&t*


----------



## moose (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't remember much about Hull except it having a pub with nice fur creatures (?) running round cages on the outside, and really lovely old houseboats in the harbour. And if you sit in Pizza Express you have an excellent view of people outside the pub opposite having MASSIVE fights. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Mar 25, 2014)

The Welly used to alright. Happy dayz.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2014)

This has some useful info, I have filled the job questionnaire in and awaiting a response.

http://www.greenporthull.co.uk/


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2014)

moose said:


> I don't remember much about Hull except it having a pub with nice fur creatures (?) running round cages on the outside, and really lovely old houseboats in the harbour. And if you sit in Pizza Express you have an excellent view of people outside the pub opposite having MASSIVE fights. I'd recommend it to anyone.



That'll have been the Sailmaker's Arms.  It's a nice pub, but it doesn't have the chipmunks in the beer garden any more.  Someone poisoned them.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2014)

Im not reading the entire thread, but find the thread title a bit unfair. A large part of my family are from hull, and whilst I dont live there, I've been a lot.

Itschanged and improved A LOT the last few times, and actually last time I went the city centre was very nice. Got a very interesting marine history and some great pubs. Its also got some lovely countryside around it.

Personally if I was moving up there, I'd want to live in Hessle, and commute..... but the marinas gone through massive development.

It also has some of the most amazing public loos I've ever seen.


----------



## moose (Mar 26, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> That'll have been the Sailmaker's Arms.  It's a nice pub, but it doesn't have the chipmunks in the beer garden any more.  Someone poisoned them.


Oh no  I couldn't remember what they were - that's nasty.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 19, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Rumour has it that another big announcement might be made today by CS Wind, about yet another manufacturing facility to open in Hull.  If true the whole 'Energy Estuary' thing is taking off before our eyes.
> 
> The only bad thing about all of this is that that Cameron is coming here to claim credit, even though all of the work has been done locally and his government's complete inability to form a coherent energy policy and chuntering about 'green crap' is what has held the project up for so long.  I hope he chokes on his own hypocrisy.





Roadkill , thought you might be interested , I spent Monday with the Hull port authorities and the project is now proceeding very quickly , once the initial clearance was given it is full steam ahead . First spades in the ground will be in August but the whole project will take two years to complete  . I am not too sure how much info has been published in your local press but I was told that it was financed roughly 50:50 between ABP ( the port ) £150m and Seimens £160m . It is going to be split into two areas , one on Alex Dock which will manufacture the turbines and another site along towards Saltend that will produce the Sails , the towers for the time being are being made in Denmark but eventually they should be made in Hull too . There is a private dock road being newly built to join the two sites to avoid Hedon Rd . total jobs 500 on each individual  site directly and then obviously all the ancillary services and local labour for construction . 

BTW there is a big picture in the foyer of a smiling Cameron wearing a hardhat pointing down at an architects plans looking rather smug .


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2014)

hammerntongues said:


> Roadkill , thought you might be interested , I spent Monday with the Hull port authorities and the project is now proceeding very quickly , once the initial clearance was given it is full steam ahead . First spades in the ground will be in August but the whole project will take two years to complete  . I am not too sure how much info has been published in your local press but I was told that it was financed roughly 50:50 between ABP ( the port ) £150m and Seimens £160m . It is going to be split into two areas , one on Alex Dock which will manufacture the turbines and another site along towards Saltend that will produce the Sails , the towers for the time being are being made in Denmark but eventually they should be made in Hull too . There is a private dock road being newly built to join the two sites to avoid Hedon Rd . total jobs 500 on each individual  site directly and then obviously all the ancillary services and local labour for construction .
> 
> BTW there is a big picture in the foyer of a smiling Cameron wearing a hardhat pointing down at an architects plans looking rather smug .



Yes, I get the impression things are starting to move quickly.  The knock-on effects seem to be starting to show themselves too: the local paper seems to carry a story about one or other firm connected with the supply chain opening premises in Hull every week, and rumours about the CS wind thing are still swirling around.  Quite exciting, really. 

Cameron can still fuck off, though.


----------



## longdog (Jul 2, 2014)

aqua said:


> the accent is special isn't it   I don't have it thank god



You do when you're pissed or angry


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't have an east hull accent though! At least it is a little bit softer!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2014)

aqua said:


> I don't have an east hull accent though! At least it is a little bit softer!



Say 'sofa sofa.'


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Say 'sofa sofa.'


Shurrup or I'll bray ya


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 2, 2014)

aqua said:


> Shurrup or I'll bray ya



For the benefit of anyone reading this thread who's not familiar with the Hull accent, this translates as, 'If you do not stop talking now I may become somewhat aggressive.'


----------



## longdog (Jul 2, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> As long as you avoid Hull's various council estates, you should be ok.



Not true... The bad reputation of Hull's council estates is greatly exaggerated. I have lived on North Hull Estate for 10 years and yes it has its share of social problems but you're very unlikely to get mugged or randomly attacked in the street and there is a sense of community to help hold things together. Over the last five years or so the council have started to come down hard and heavy on anti-social tenants and what problems there were are substantially reduced 

When I win the lottery-that-I-Don't-do I'll move somewhere nearer town but I'm perfectly happy where I am to be honest


----------



## longdog (Jul 2, 2014)

aqua said:


> I don't have an east hull accent though! At least it is a little bit softer!





aqua said:


> Shurrup or I'll bray ya



Indeed... If you had an East hull accent it would be "Shurrp urrl breya"


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2014)

longdog said:


> Indeed... If you had an East hull accent it would be "Shurrp urrl breya"


Exactly, I have a much milder accent


----------

